# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Organon Sustanon Holland Real? Mods please help.

## msu16366

Can anyone help me out on these. They are from a reliable source ok'd by mods on this board and known all over other boards as well. . I had these on here already but I had a bad picture and got bad reviews. The labels are all the same height but camera shows slight deviation. The edges are not round which I hear is good. They may look like there is something on the bottle but they where all taped toghether and have my dogs hair on them . Any expierenced Organon users or who have recieved Organon sustanon in the states from overseas RECENTLY have any input on these. Thanks for any input.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Fake i.m.o. I have never seen this admissionnumbers beside that see clerical faults.

----------


## msu16366

here is what someone on another board has said, what do you think

Jrflex10er 
Registered User Join Date: Dec 2003
Posts: 414 

You're fine man...They are real...They are Italian amps and on the box of these amps (which you probably didn't get if I think it's who you got these from) is in Italian and that's how it is spelled. Actually it's spelled "contiene". The only thing I don't see is it should say something like "For intramusclar injections" or something like that on the top of the label...

----------


## ajfina

not portuguese the portuguese name is sustenon i know by fact i have the portuguese

----------


## ***xxx***

fake, and a bad fake too....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fake for sure.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Here are the italians and a few others...

----------


## msu16366

Why do you think it is a bad fake and if you dont know for sure its a fake please dont reply.

----------


## msu16366

they could be a newer version? and if they are fake the hundred my friend has look all exactley the same, liquid amount and color, label heights, the exp print is different than the rest, the label does not come off easily, sender took his time taping up the 100 amps and packaged it good enough to get both express mail and and air mail. ??????????/, why would this guy ruin his rep when easliy I could talk on everyboard i when he sells to most of the world????????????????/

----------


## msu16366

this is the only board that doubts his product, Intensetraining.com, professionalbodybuilding.com, all stand behind this product, even some of the moderators who have been there a while. It doesnt make sense?

----------


## Seajackal

If I was you I would listen to Dutch's words, the man is a law in
gear stuffs, bro!

----------


## Retabolil2

Must be fake but I`ve seen same ones and they were legit. My friend brought them from middle east. but as Dutch said there is a typo on those so muct be fake...

----------


## Seajackal

> this is the only board that doubts his product, Intensetraining.com, professionalbodybuilding.com, all stand behind this product, even some of the moderators who have been there a while. It doesnt make sense?


It makes sense if you think they might don't have DutchBB as a member
at there, hehe!  :Wink:

----------


## msu16366

Well if these are fake they are from a really reliable source on this board and others so what should i do now.

----------


## ***xxx***

> Well if these are fake they are from a really reliable source on this board and others so what should i do now.


feed him the **** back  :Blush:

----------


## ***xxx***

> Well if these are fake they are from a *really reliable source on this board* and others so what should i do now.


we have sources on this board  :EEK!:

----------


## grimnlock

Trust these guys... they know their stuff man..... they've done more homework that the boys on other sites.... i'm pretty sure of that....  :Smilie:

----------


## msu16366

Well since I cant send them back I fed some to a friend, Hopefully I will know if he starts to feel something. How long until he should feel the propnate in the sustanon .

----------


## msu16366

My amps have the the numbers in same spot of alot of sustanon bottles that look like mine. SO mine has a slight different label, I bet if I could track the amp somehow by those numbers It would lead to a definite answer. 
19962/970,
So many countries make their own variation of Organon Sustanon, there is still a chance these are real I believe and will soon find out one way or another.

----------


## ACAZORES

conteins is bad spelling

----------


## The Massacre

Alot of these are being faked big time in my city.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thats too bad. ****ing scammers

----------


## Seajackal

Hey msu, ask the guy you got them from to read your thread and
give you some explanation about your case or your money back...or his
name banned and in the scammer list....

----------


## msu16366

I talked to the supplier and he said he would glady take the sustanon back and send a different brand. 

Heres what he said. 
Sir


I no longer have those amps on stock so I can confront the images but if
you want to resend the stuff I can send you another brand no problems

Cheers

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Replace them.

----------


## chem enhanced

> I talked to the supplier and he said he would glady take the sustanon back and send a different brand. 
> 
> Heres what he said. 
> Sir
> 
> 
> I no longer have those amps on stock so I can confront the images but if
> you want to resend the stuff I can send you another brand no problems
> 
> Cheers


well that was easy enuf

----------


## Seajackal

Happy end, msu16366!
Hey chem enhanced, nice Asian tits chick in your avatar, bro!

----------


## msu16366

ANy new findings or anyone else get these yet

----------


## juicy_brucy

Yes. I have that fake stuff too. I hate it. Mine looks even more fake than yours. Yours at least has no rounded labels. You will notice that Seajackal says that Dutch is the man when it comes to fakes. He is. I thought that they were real untill Dutch said that they were fake. He is so knowlegdable. I also thoght that they were from holland, but indeed they were from Portugal. For sure fake. I got scammed too. Those are the breaks. I'm out a lot of money. Now I have to use my Roid rage to get my money back. Also, I now believe that Portugal Sustanon is the most faked in the world. I could be wrong. 
So Sorry.
Juicy

----------


## Seajackal

> *another positive post*
> 
> They look good bro.
> These are Portuguese Sustanons and Im pretty sure thats how contains is spelled in the Portuguese language.
> I used them myself in the past and liked them alot.
> I just saw your other post.
> Whoever told you they're Italian has no clue.
> Organon Sustanon is not even produced in Italy, these are Portugal Sus amps.
> __________________
> ...


Bro, just edit those last lines with mailing and website
addy cuz you're still not able to have a signiture as long
as I know and that's a cheating way to have one, bro!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Seajackal

> Yes. I have that fake stuff too. I hate it. Mine looks even more fake than yours. Yours at least has no rounded labels. You will notice that Seajackal says that Dutch is the man when it comes to fakes. He is. I thought that they were real untill Dutch said that they were fake. He is so knowlegdable. I also thoght that they were from holland, but indeed they were from Portugal. For sure fake. I got scammed too. Those are the breaks. I'm out a lot of money. Now I have to use my Roid rage to get my money back. Also, I now believe that Portugal Sustanon is the most faked in the world. I could be wrong. 
> So Sorry.
> Juicy


I would say if you want some SUS try out my country's SUS, Brazilian
Durateston, IMO at least till the point I know they are the least faked SUS
around and one of the best out there and this is not only my opinion.

----------


## msu16366

I was planning on taking sustanon 250 for 13 weeks, Eq for 12 weeks, and d bol, for 3 weeks,
However since I have my new nile sustanon now, couldnt I take these so called fake sustaons for 3 weeks prior to see if they are real. I would just exten the cycle to 16 weeks. Also if i do this do I need HCG with this cycle, or just nova, trib, pct

----------


## Seajackal

Dbol for only 3 weeks? Not worth the liver stress for that short time IMO.
Bro, if you have a suspicious gear in hands why would you inject them in
you? Just go for 13 weeks, what if that crap contains something that can
break you BEFORE you start on the real ones you got??? Save them for
comparisons when a DutchBB wannabe feeling hits you, hehe! This won't
be hard for you to recover from after discontinuing the cycle, save the HCG 
when you do Deca or tren to help you out to recover faster. Nolva/Clomid
will be fine for you, I'm not a fan of tribulus myself, so i can't comment on it.

----------


## Sta11ion

These are real from portugal. Those are chinese knock offs.

----------


## juicy_brucy

bastards!

----------


## Seajackal

Juicy, control your angry, bro! Just put the word "scammers" after that
name or someone will take it personal, I was starting to think you were
thinking me....just kidding, bro, hehe.

----------


## juicy_brucy

no way seajackal, you and a few others are a breath of fresh air. I only started posting again recently. I lost interest about a year ago. Now that I see so many fakes, I feel compelled to post. especially since i got scammed a couple of times.

If i ever catch a scammer, He'll be eating those amps for lunch.

Sorry about the rage.  :0icon Pissedoff:  lol

P.S. tribulus is a waste of money.

----------


## jpi108

Bro I have seen this post and later on if you read the post it was confirmed they were fake... I would edit out the peoples names as well as common courtesy...




> *another positive post*
> 
> They look good bro.
> These are Portuguese Sustanons and Im pretty sure thats how contains is spelled in the Portuguese language.
> I used them myself in the past and liked them alot.
> I just saw your other post.
> Whoever told you they're Italian has no clue.
> Organon Sustanon is not even produced in Italy, these are Portugal Sus amps.
> __________________
> ...

----------


## Seajackal

Roid rage ? Do you juice, Juicy_brucy? I'm not your GF so
I don't know the facts hehe! Thanks for giving us a hand
of help in this forum, let's keep it running in the name of
REAL GEAR.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Im actually not a very angry person. I do joke about it. My g/f doesn't want me juicing, but when she sees the results, she sticks to her chair she gets so wet. 
I am buying some eq maybe tomorrow. need to know more about the company though.

----------


## Seajackal

I wish a nice purchasing for you tomorrow, let us know what you
got, bro, but start your own thread or our asses will be kicked by
the thread starters.

----------


## juicy_brucy

no kidding! I'll let you know!

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Italy sells Sustanon , its packed and made in Holland (ID).

----------


## juicy_brucy

wish i had some.  :Hitit:

----------


## msu16366

I took it out, didnt realize I did that, however he has all that information in another board so I dont think he would care anyways, but so be it.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

One more reason we listed Alin as a scammer.

He passed 2 types of fake sust.

----------


## toolman

msu16366, I too trusted the website SE. Until I started to ask questions and my posts were deleted. For instance, everyone raves about Black Label on that site. I send it off to SRCS to have it tested and it comes in way underdosed. I posted the report here and on SE. THey immediately deleted my post and cutie questioned my motive. I explained I am in the same game as everyone else and looking to share important information. She then said the report was fake and I had SRCS send it to them directly. BL actually contacted me and said that it came in underdosed because the missing portion was a different form of testosterone ....Why would that be. IN any event...if a board edits a post which is showing a legit test from a respected lab, only because it contradicts a product they are pushing, then they lose all credability with me. While I have seen insulting threads against Jason or others that control this board, the only posts they edit are source postss...all others are open to open and honest exchange.

I then placed 2 orders with another of their prefered SE suppliers, MB. I ordered Niles, Deca , Schering primo and Iranian Test E. Only the iranian test e was legit...the others were fakes. He made good though as he sent me Eurochem replacement value for all the fake stuff and the eurochem primo tested to be primo. I noticed that he still hasn't removed schering primos from his price list so he is still selling the stuff knowingly which I dont like. While the niles and yellow tops were good enough to fool me, it was guys on this board, namely DutchBB who helped prove they were fakes, not anyone on the other board. 

My point is this. Where there is smoke, there is usually fire. I have heard nothing but good things about Alin on that other board. I was also going to give him a try. However seeing this fake stuff you have, and his defense of them in your other threads, and now others comments, I will not be giving him a try.

I recommend you also visit another site and you will see what an expert DutchBB is. http://www.bodyofscience.com/dynamic/forum/ If he says it is bunk, then there is no question. He does this for a living. The other boards may say they are legit, but they have alterior motives or it may be some hotshot that is truely clueless about this, as you will also find here. But you are getting input from some of the smartest guys in this game and to believe anything else would be a mistake.

As for Alin, if he replaces all your fakes with real stuff, then he is solid. Regardless, do not pass it off for friends to be guinea pigs. That makes you an Fing scammer as well. Good luck!

----------


## msu16366

Thanks for the advise Toolman,
Someone actually took these amps before I found out they where not authentic, However they did contain some sort of test because he liked them and wants more of them. I wont be, but thank god everything worked out. THese where replaced with NILES and I am getting the other ones replaced as well.

----------


## msu16366

I just noticed that they deleted the thread on my Karachi's and the amps. Funny how as soon as ALIN starts to defend himself they delete the thread. I wonder what the motive is there?

----------


## toolman

> I just noticed that they deleted the thread on my Karachi's and the amps. Funny how as soon as ALIN starts to defend himself they delete the thread. I wonder what the motive is there?


I told you, it is not an ethical site. They defend their suppliers when they are shipping bunk gear. You read nothing but positive reviews of their suppliers as you can see because they delete anything negative or questioning. I gave them proof of suppliers shipping bad gear, including the suppliers own admission by email, but their arguement is...he didn't know, etc. If you have been supplying for years, you know! We should list steroidencyclopedia as a scamming site.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> I just noticed that they deleted the thread on my Karachi's and the amps. Funny how as soon as ALIN starts to defend himself they delete the thread. I wonder what the motive is there?


As explained to you...there were a lot of source email addresses floating around in the thread. It was decided to remove the thread b/c of this. Nothing to do with Alin.

I hope he squares up with you. He said he will make good on the amps for all the people.

If he does, then we may be more leniant with him.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Regardless, do not pass it off for friends to be guinea pigs. That makes you an Fing scammer as well.


Exactly.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> We should list steroidencyclopedia as a scamming site.


 :LOL:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I'm sorry too that the Karachi thread disappeared. A few links from a wellknown site that made me laugh. I remember the owner of the site, that supplied Alin now, had remailers in Holland. We did some extensive analysing after a few friends became giant abcesses and one of the amps that should contain Trenbolone acetate actually contained a bit of Testosteron propionate , impurities and halfproducts due to bad chemical conversion. This type really talks about GMP..purity etc THE GOTSPE!!!
I dunno if I'm allowed to post links to labtests and articles against this site/supplier. (???) 
As for the Karachi fake. I will recieve some amps, but all orders are filled with substances and doses as the costumer requires. Can one of the members keep a sample to allow us to analyse this particular item.

----------

